# Plans for a homemade lime spreader



## chevyjam2001

http://www.bright.net/~fwo/Lime.html
Looks simple but effective. I posted this in the deer habitat forum too.


----------



## bunji_hunter

Built one.......Hated it.

If your using wet lime this will not work. The trough backs up and the lime clumps are rock hard. Our experimental trailerbourne lime spreader just angered us because we spent so much time making the perfect tool and then it didn't work.

We ended up hiring someone with a tractor big enough to spread our lime with a lime spreader.
If you go to this page you'll see what an 8n looked like next to the lime spreader.
http://ogg.50megs.com/photo2.html

You'll see our plot in there also.


----------

